# Reputable ASX Trainers/Mentors



## Abel84 (3 February 2018)

Hi All,

Im new to the forums and trading and im currently looking for any reccomendations or personal experiences people have had with trading education providers.

I have currently read a few books on technical analysis and trading strategies, but i would like a more mentored approach, where someone could provide a lot more guidance or watch someone trade while explaining what they are doing?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## tech/a (3 February 2018)

Go through the 3 yrs of Pete 2’s posts
Free —— but it shouldn’t be!
In the private Members section

If you can’t trade after understanding 
His posts you never will!


----------



## notting (3 February 2018)

Abel84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im new to the forums and trading and im currently looking for any reccomendations or personal experiences people have had with trading education providers.
> 
> ...




Tech/a is great too.


----------



## Abel84 (5 February 2018)

Thanks tech/a!  Appreciate any help i can get.


----------



## Pete inder (10 May 2018)

tech/a said:


> Go through the 3 yrs of Pete 2’s posts
> Free —— but it shouldn’t be!
> In the private Members section
> 
> ...



Sorry I am new here, tried searching for Pete 2 with no matching results and I couldn't find private member section. I feel not very smart asking this question but I really would like to find these post. thanks for help


----------



## Joe Blow (10 May 2018)

Pete inder said:


> Sorry I am new here, tried searching for Pete 2 with no matching results and I couldn't find private member section. I feel not very smart asking this question but I really would like to find these post. thanks for help




Welcome to ASF Pete! You can find peter2's profile here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/members/peter2.13908/

If you click on the tab "Postings", you can find his many posts. I have no doubt you'll find them very educational.

You can find all the threads he has started here.


----------



## Pete inder (10 May 2018)

Joe Blow said:


> Welcome to ASF Pete! You can find peter2's profile here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/members/peter2.13908/
> 
> If you click on the tab "Postings", you can find his many posts. I have no doubt you'll find them very educational.



Thank you


----------



## Daytradedan (16 August 2021)

15 year ASX and NYSE institutional trader. DM Twitter@dollardan_asx if interested for 1 on 1.


----------



## Greynomad99 (19 August 2021)

See www.sharecharting.com.au mostly free information new traders may find of interest. If they want charting education and/or mentoring then you'll find that on my site as well. Happy to discuss any charting queries/trading issues you may have with the exception of speculative penny dreadfuls (value $0.10 or less or illiquid).


----------



## Joules MM1 (19 August 2021)

Greynomad99 said:


> See www.sharecharting.com.au mostly free information new traders may find of interest. If they want charting education and/or mentoring then you'll find that on my site as well. Happy to discuss any charting queries/trading issues you may have with the exception of speculative penny dreadfuls (value $0.10 or less or illiquid).



"mostly free" 

not sure how this is not advertising on @Joe Blow  's dime

maybe i'm just old about etiquette, so ignore if that's true


----------



## Greynomad99 (19 August 2021)

Joules MM1 said:


> "mostly free"
> 
> not sure how this is not advertising on @Joe Blow  's dime
> 
> maybe i'm just old about etiquette, so ignore if that's true



Just joined this site after Commsec closed. I saw some other posts offering services and not intending to upset anyone. My principle aim is to help new traders but if the content is contrary to what is permitted on the site I'm happy for the moderator to take it down. My apologies if this post overstepped the mark.


----------

